# 28/10 Clovelly



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Redfin and I are heading out tomorrow morning to hopefully tempt some of the 80cm+ Kingfish, if anyone else is interested we plan to launch about 4:15/4:30 pre daylight savings time.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

good luck guys, Dave seemed to be doing really well with pillies today, if you have any bait, take it.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Good luck out there tomorrow guys. Wed is my 1st chance. Does anyone know how Balmoral is performing at the moment?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

well it's not an official PB if you don't get the trip report in within 6 hours of landing


----------

